

How to find a marketing co-founder? - mstjern

Got the technical parts and product management figured out. What&#x27;s the best place to find a marketing co-founder? Preferably here in Dallas. Any matching services you would recommend? Networking events?
======
sharemywin
what market are you targeting? is it a consumer app or small business service?
enterprise service/app?

~~~
mstjern
Consumer first to finetune product, then SMB.

SaaS.

